

Why I think that JavaScript is the present, not necessarily the future - orcaman
http://orcaman.blogspot.com/2014/09/javascript-is-present-not-future.html

======
CmonDev
Another point: a lot of developers have their favourite languages that happen
to be not JS.

The so called "open web" proposes segregation via transpilation instead of
enabling (some sort of) multilingual techniques and no major tech corporation
is rushing to heavily invest into asm.js/Emscripten.

Let's just hope the whole thing goes down heavily and the future will hold a
complete freedom of language choice both on mobile and web.

